# Pleco



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

How often should I feed my pleco cucumber? I have one that's about three inches and the other is one inch, I've been putting a chunk in there forthem to nibble once a day. Too much or too little?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That might be too much. You could switch it up with other vegetables along with prepared foods like algae discs. What species of plecos are these? Some are essentially completely herbivorous while others like a lot more protein in their diets.


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

Good question. I have another. How do you get the cucumber to the bottom for the pleco's to eat without sticking your whole arm in the tank? I found out the hard way just a couple days ago that cucumbers float VERY well


----------



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

The bigger one is a gold nugget and I'm not sure what the smaller one is, they both came with the tank. I have those two and a blue gourami, nothing else in the tank so far. I notice the pleco's go after the flake food too, since the blue gourami doesn't eat it all before it hits the bottom, but I've been feeding the two plecos a slice of cucumber a night. Algea discs? I'll have to buy some of those, how often do you feed plecos? Just trying to make sure I'm taking care of them correctly


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

I use Hikari Algae discs and put a couple in every couple days for my 2 longfin bn pleco's and 5 kuhli loaches. Pleco's will eat whatever drops for food and of course algae in the tank so I have not had to put wafers in every day for them.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Pep said:


> Good question. I have another. How do you get the cucumber to the bottom for the pleco's to eat without sticking your whole arm in the tank? I found out the hard way just a couple days ago that cucumbers float VERY well


I usually just unbend a paper clip and stab it through and it's enough to sink it. You can also use those weight strips that come with live plants. Other members just stick it on a fork and drop that in the tank.


----------



## ChamberX25 (Apr 4, 2010)

So I'm still kinda confused on how often to feed the pleco. Do I do those algae discs one night and cucumber the next? If anyone can give me a specific amount I should be feeding them daily, I'd appreciate it. Just want to make sure I'm not feeding them too little or too much.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I put in cucumber, spinach or zucchini about every third day or so for my pleco. I use the "forking" method. I put in an algae wafer every second night. So, basically I'm feeding him four nights out of seven. I put his food in at night so I can be sure the pleco is "on it" as he's basically a nocturnal feeder. Other than that I don't worry about him as I know he's scavenging any leftovers he comes across.


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, my plecos must be fussy. I have put cucumbers in for them twice now on the night I don't put in an algae wafer and they totally ignore it. The big one saw it as a threat and tried backing into it with his tail and all his fins extended. So maybe instead of fussy I have stoopid plecos


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you tried a piece of spinach? My bristlenose really likes spinach, even more so than he does cucumber. Yours aren't stupid, just finicky. You know that they take after their owners, right?? :lol:


----------



## Pep (Dec 29, 2009)

I do Kym which is why I don't think they are fussy:-D


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Pep said:


> I do Kym which is why I don't think they are fussy:-D


Ha! There's no way someone stoopid can set up a tank as nice as yours. I think your plecos pay fine attention to detail and are particular.


----------

